# Pick up



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

As i bored you all with in July ,,, I lost my nice '92 ford pick up in front of my house to a sleepy DWO driver :whistling2: .

Just want to get a good ,used pick up .......

What's the favorite ??? Thx ,, Cal


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I only buy GMC.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

probably get slammed for this, but I like my dodge. 07 quad cab hemi 20" alum wheels. Pearl black (really metalic)


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

ford f350 4x4


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

May I suggest one of these. I always wanted one!:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> May I suggest one of these. I always wanted one!:thumbsup:


That gives me truck envy.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

2003 toyota tundra. That was their best year.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 2002 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab with longbed. But I'll probably go American next time around. Our GMC 2500 utility body has some nice pickup and smooth ride. The new Ford stuff looks nice but I haven't driven any.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> May I suggest one of these. I always wanted one!:thumbsup:


 
There's a guy in town with one of those but with a 10 foot custom bed on it. Pretty nuts. My favorite truck is one that can be bought with cash. :thumbsup:








Paul


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

My pick up is a 2001 Toyota Tacoma made in California at an old GM plant. I like the Chevys and GMC's too even if they make them in Mexico now.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I have a 2002 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab with longbed. But I'll probably go American next time around. Our GMC 2500 utility body has some nice pickup and smooth ride. The new Ford stuff looks nice but I haven't driven any.


I to own a 2002 frontier 4x4 supercharged, I call it my super gas hogger.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I to own a 2002 frontier 4x4 supercharged, I call it my super gas hogger.



I've got a friend who TIG welds long tube headers. When I get well off, a set of stainless will go under the hood.

Have you had to deal with the overheating issue?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I've got a friend who TIG welds long tube headers. When I get well off, a set of stainless will go under the hood.
> 
> Have you had to deal with the overheating issue?



No problems, as of yet, it has only 87,000 miles on it right now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I to own a 2002 frontier 4x4 supercharged, I call it my super gas hogger.



And just wut the heck are you doing at a truck stop Ron?:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Stopping my truck of course. :laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber, nice looking ram and that park looks familiar. Whats the fuel mileage on that??

I lean towards ford. All the work trucks are ford and my personnal vehicle is a F350 dually. Kinda got lucky with her a year and half ago. She sucked in #3 injector at the top of the Skyway bridge at 4am while pulling my 31 Yellowfin south to Naples. Coasted down from the top of the bridge and about to the halfway point of leaving the bridge. The diesel seized and I had 98,220 miles on her. That 100,000 mile warranty was a sure relief and now have 32,000 on the new engine. Would like to upgrade to a F650 one day.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I to own a 2002 frontier 4x4 supercharged, I call it my super gas hogger.



i think that Semi, second one to the left, is Optimus Prime.










Believe.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't buy this one.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> house plumber, nice looking ram and that park looks familiar. Whats the fuel mileage on that??
> 
> I lean towards ford. All the work trucks are ford and my personnal vehicle is a F350 dually. Kinda got lucky with her a year and half ago. She sucked in #3 injector at the top of the Skyway bridge at 4am while pulling my 31 Yellowfin south to Naples. Coasted down from the top of the bridge and about to the halfway point of leaving the bridge. The diesel seized and I had 98,220 miles on her. That 100,000 mile warranty was a sure relief and now have 32,000 on the new engine. Would like to upgrade to a F650 one day.


Thank you. It's John Chestnut Park down on East Lake Rd about 1 mile N of Tampa Rd. I get about 12 -14 in the city and have seen nothing ovewr 20 on the highway. It's has the mds where 4 cylinders shut down when you're going a steady speed. It was the 2nd year so I have no idea when it does it. The 08-09's have a light saying it switches. I wish mine did. I bet that was a fun ride down the skyway pulling the boat.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Don't buy this one.



A pre-Ford Mazda B-series could be a fun beater project.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> No problems, as of yet, it has only 87,000 miles on it right now.



Mine's at 96,xxx. Nissan spec'd a single row radiator on these, and some reported overheating problems. (including me) Radiatorbarn.com has 2 row all-metal ones that solved my issue. There is also a mod to swap in a electric fan.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Thank you. It's John Chestnut Park down on East Lake Rd about 1 mile N of Tampa Rd. I get about 12 -14 in the city and have seen nothing ovewr 20 on the highway. It's has the mds where 4 cylinders shut down when you're going a steady speed. It was the 2nd year so I have no idea when it does it. The 08-09's have a light saying it switches. I wish mine did. I bet that was a fun ride down the skyway pulling the boat.


Not bashing on the dodge but making an observation. My 03 tundra would get 20 mpg before I loaded it with the cab and ladder rack. Now it gets 16 highway and 14 city and it doesn't have any fancy engine that shuts halfway down. Just simple good engineering.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Not bashing on the dodge but making an observation. My 03 tundra would get 20 mpg before I loaded it with the cab and ladder rack. Now it gets 16 highway and 14 city and it doesn't have any fancy engine that shuts halfway down. Just simple good engineering.


 Thats fine, but what size engine do you have? With the hemi at 345 hp I'm sure it burns gas a little more


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Small engine compared to the hemi. Only V8 4.7 245 horse. However it's done everthing I've needed it to. I've never driven my truck and thought "man this engine is too small, I need more horse power".


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I have never complained about mine either. Different truck different uses. I can pull a 30' camper with no trouble, can you? Just like the other guy here that has the ford f350. His can do more than what mine can do. You're comparing 2 totally different trucks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't own a 30' camper so who's to say. If I did own a 30' camper, I wouldn't to it with the tundra, I'd get a beater 1 ton that just towed the camper. If your Dodge works for you, great. Like I said earlier, I was just making an observation.


----------



## dahlman (Mar 1, 2009)

Cal said:


> As i bored you all with in July ,,, I lost my nice '92 ford pick up in front of my house to a sleepy DWO driver :whistling2: .
> 
> Just want to get a good ,used pick up .......
> 
> What's the favorite ??? Thx ,, Cal


Hi Cal,
I have a buddy who owns a landscaping/plowing business and he's been pleased with GMC/Chevy. Has had both gas & diesel - his "serious" trucks are 1 tons (3500) and snowplowing can be tough on vehicles. He lives in a snowbelt north of Toronto.
I checked Consumer Reports (for what it's worth) on 3/4 ton models, since I'm not sure exactly what you're after, and both Ford & GM trucks in the 2000-2003 range get decent reviews regardless of gas or diesel. With Dodges of the same era, it appears better to lean towards the diesel. 
Hope that helps!


----------

